# Wormer with no milk withdrawal?



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a wormer to use on my milking does. I have been using cydectin as it has no milk withdrawal time, but I'm looking for something to rotate. Any ideas?  Preferably something easy on the pocketbook.  Incidentally, anyone have experience with Quest Plus wormer or Zimecterin Gold?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The only wormers I have seen that have no milk withrawal are the pelletized ones that contain Morantel Tartrate.

I have used Ivermectin and Safeguard on my milk does when warranted and only dump milk for 2-3 days... I figure that those meds are used on people anyhow so it doesn't bother me to not do withdrawal for longer.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

We use herbal wormer from Molly's Herbals...www.fiascofarm.com/*herbs*/*mollysherbal*s.php/.../*herbal*-*wormer.. I have also used the pelleted wormer for new does we buy and I want to worm them right away..the herbal wormer system needs to be given 3 days in a row (wormwood) and then rotated withanother once a week for 7 weeks.*


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I worm my goats with ivermectin, cydectin, or valbazen and typically don't worry about a withdrawal as I only drink it myself or feed it to calves. So far I haven't died yet or had any problems  I do believe both Quest and Zimectrin Gold contain the same drug as Cydectin (moxidectin) so you won't be rotating if you use one of those. Equimax is a good wormer, contains ivermectin and praziquantel. I give 3 x the weight amount, so a 100 lb goat would get enough wormer for a 300 lb horse.

Being in Florida you would do best to fecal and worm according to what worms they have. From what I have heard, Florida has a pretty bad problem with worms since it is so warm and humid and you don't get a good cold winter. Cydectin really is a good wormer and as long as it is working, I would keep using it. I would not suggest using herbal wormers. I tried them here on my goats (I am in NE OK) and ended up with a bunch of goats that were FULL of worms. I gave them the wormer like it said to and it didn't work on my goats. It took a while for them to recover. Before using it I didn't have hardly any problems because I wormed when they needed it, but I wanted to use the herbal wormer as it doesn't have a withdrawal. If you do try that route, the one with wormwood can't be given to pregnant does. I also think it is suggested that pregnant women should not drink the milk from does who have been given the wormwood.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't use wormers at all, just make sure their copper levels are right and the worms don't bother them.  But that can be hard until you learn what's too much and what's not enough. Herbal would be my second choice, but that does get kind of expensive unless you grow your own herbs.
The nice thing about copper is that when they are getting the right amount, they won't get hoof rot, soremouth, worms...and a host of other diseases.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses!!!  Milkmaid, I really like the idea of not having to worm! How much copper should they be getting?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm PMing you.


----------

